# Comment utilisez-vous votre iPad, plutôt à quoi  ?



## iluro_64 (7 Juin 2010)

Voilà 90 pages de post et plus de 1800 posts sur le sujet : allez vous acheter un iPad ? 
Alors ? Vous qui en avez-un, quel usage en faites-vous donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

J'en ai 0 

Il est encore beaucoup trop cher 

RDV dans cinq ans :sleep:


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2010)

Au départ net, mail, et photos (dès que j'aurai l'adaptateur :love donc j'ai pris un 16 GO. Mais voila j'en rajoute, films; musique et...16 Go c'est pas assez :mouais:
Du coup je crois qu'à la FNAC on a 15 jours pour changer et je vais peut être changer contre un 32 Go si dispo avant la fin de semaine...car mes 15 jours arrivent !


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2010)

Peux-t-on imaginer ? 

Je ne l'ai pas encore, il est (théoriquement) en cours de livraison, mais prévu, mail et flux RSS (sans avoir besoin d'allumer mon Imac), Lecture de livre (je vais tester), cadre photo quand il sera en attente, lecture de vidéo via le MacBook de ma fille (sans avoir "x" cordon à brancher) pendant mes vacances, jeux (certainement), aller sur le net rapidement avec une vue via fenêtre (et pas une lucarne comme l'iPhone ). J'en passe et des meilleurs, une façon de dire qu'il est très attendu :rateau:.


----------



## thegreatfab (7 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part :
mail
RSS
safari (bcp)
lecture de publis (vie Papers)


Depuis le 28, je n'ai plus touché à mon Macbook Pro.
Qd, je dois faire qq de lourd ou des taches plus informatiques, je passe sur mon Mac Pro.

Pour moi, l'ipad est le parfait compagnon d'un ordinateur principal.


----------



## ikeke (7 Juin 2010)

En ce qui me concerne:

Mail
Surf
Chat MSN et FB avec Beejive IM
Jeu (quand j'ai quelques minutes a tuer)
musique.

Depuis que j'ai l'ipad j'avoue utiliser nettement moins utiliser mon iMac pour tout ce qui concerne les activités ci-dessus. Il n'y a que pour les vidéos ou l'ipad est loin d'égaler la qualité et le confort surtout d'un 24"


----------



## BlueVelvet (7 Juin 2010)

... il faut l'admettre, Apple est la seule boîte au monde qui nous convainque d'acheter un appareil AVANT que l'on sache qu'en faire...

Mais depuis 2 semaines, j'ai déjà balisé l'usage de mon iPad (en attendant d'autres)

Consultation lisible d'une base de donnée (Bento). Précieux

Mail

Surf, évidemment

Transfert de documents en PDF

Par ex., lecture d'articles de l'Universalis via PDF (s'il fallait attendre que l'Universalis soit porté sur iPad, nous serions tous morts...)

Lecture de rapports copieux en PDF

Portage de vidéos sympas

Articles de Wiki hors ligne (via Articles)

Transferts de textes Word (via iTunes)

Dessins rapides pour le boulot grâce à AdobeIdeas

Jeux

Usage des dictionnaires adaptés (dont le Robert, en attendant le Collins, le Pons, etc...)

Calendrier panoramique

... et autres usages dont je me réjouis!

Ca répond à la question?


----------



## twinworld (8 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Voilà 90 pages de post et plus de 1800 posts sur le sujet : allez vous acheter un iPad ?


au milieu de ces 1800 posts sur le sujet de l'achat, il y avait ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/ipad/temoignage-experience-ipad-328181.html  ouvert il y a quelques jours


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> au milieu de ces 1800 posts sur le sujet de l'achat, il y avait ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/ipad/temoignage-experience-ipad-328181.html  ouvert il y a quelques jours



Je n'avais pas vu ! 
 Il faut aussi dire que je n'ai pas le temps de tout lire, et que je ne fréquente pas iGénération de façon habituelle. J'ai ouvert la discussion sur MacG parce que l'intérêt du sujet était, selon moi : obtenir des informations permettant de constater si les "heureux" possesseur d'iPad l'utilisent plutôt comme un ordinateur personnel ou comme un produit nouveau encore mal identifié, à connotation "tablette" ou "publication (papier) électronique. Pour le moment, le nombre de réponses est insuffisant pour s'en faire une idée précise. Peut-être faudrait-il faire un questionnaire façon sondage


----------



## twinworld (8 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai ouvert la discussion sur MacG


euh.. j'ai aussi ouvert le sujet sur MacG. Il se trouve que les forums d'iGeneration, dont celui sur l'iPad, est intégré à MacG... enfin, il me semble.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> euh.. j'ai aussi ouvert le sujet sur MacG. Il se trouve que les forums d'iGeneration, dont celui sur l'iPad, est intégré à MacG... enfin, il me semble.



Qu'il y ait une séparation de ce qui concerne le Mac et de ce qui concerne l'iPhone me semble très logique. Dans la foulée que l'iPod et l'iPhone soient groupés, pourquoi pas. Au téléphone près ce sont presque les mêmes produits.

Et l'iPad, pourquoi ne serait-il pas regroupés avec eux deux puis qu'il s'agit aussi d'un *iProduct*, et que tout cela procède de la même base d'OS ?

Dit autrement, les "responsables" de MacG ont fait un choix en créant judicieusement les forums iGénération, ce qui leur permet d'y loger tous les *iProducts*.

Comme le nom des *iProducts* commence par iP () ce n'est peut-être iGénération que ce groupement aurait dû être nommé mais iPquelque chose   

La réponse à la question : l'iPad est-il un ordinateur (au sens du Mac) ? Selon MacG, pas si sûr ?

Ce sont donc bien les usages de l'iPad qui seront décrits qui permettront de nous forger une idée plus précises.


----------



## Supermp3man06 (9 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas besoin d'un tel appareil. Quand je suis en "mobilité" j'ai l'iPhone qui me suffit largement. Et quand je dois faire de l'informatique, j'ai mes ordis à la maison. Après l'appareil est beau, superbe finition, etc... J'ai même envie de l'acheter rien que pour la perfection du produit, mais perso j'en ai pas besoin. C'est aussi encombrant qu'un netbook, pour moi le choix se ferai sur un netbook si j'avais à choisir. J'attends plutôt le 4eme iPhone


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2010)

Pour avoir pratiqué le netbook pendant quelques semaines merci bien mon papad le remplace très avantageusement ! Beaucoup plus réactif et agréable à utiliser


----------



## sapiens07 (9 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> Pour avoir pratiqué le netbook pendant quelques semaines merci bien mon papad le remplace très avantageusement ! Beaucoup plus réactif et agréable à utiliser



Oui mais comme dit des millions de fois, pour consommer et pas pour produire, et la l iPad est mauvais. Il est pas fait pour convertir des vidéos, retoucher des photos, écrire des rapports (sauf a lui adjoindre un clavier et encore, mais on est d' accord qu'avec un clavier ça devient un netbook)


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Oui mais comme dit des millions de fois, pour consommer et pas pour produire, et la l iPad est mauvais. Il est pas fait pour convertir des vidéos, retoucher des photos, écrire des rapports (sauf a lui adjoindre un clavier et encore, mais on est d' accord qu'avec un clavier ça devient un netbook)



parce qu'un netbook est fait pour convertir des videos et traiter de l'image ?!

Un netbook comme son nom l'indique est fait pour le web, mail, un peu de traitement de texte et le tout avec le confort qu'on lui connait...

 Donc je continue à préférer l'ipad. Pour le taitement d'images et video j'ai mon mac


----------

